# radioactive iodine or surgery



## lynng1835 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm not sure the best option. I have 5 cats and not sure what to do with them or my husband if I do the radioactive iodine...and for how long? I need to go to work? What about that?

Should I just do the surgery and get it over with?


----------



## lynng1835 (Nov 22, 2010)

any advise, info, would be appreciated


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I chose surgery because I was concerned with how my super-reactive body would respond to the RAI. It just didn't feel right to me. My body was telling me it wanted my sick thyroid out, I listened to it, and I am glad I did. Healing from surgery is a long process too. There is no one right answer for everyone. I would see if you have any gut reaction to one option or another and go with that. 
Some people choose to stay on meds long term as well. Is there some reason why you feel pressured to make a decision now?


----------



## mikejr76 (Dec 3, 2010)

I had graves disease for almost 10 years. Then I got diagnosed with papillary carcinoma (thyroid cancer) in June of this year.

I would tell you to get the surgery. If the gland is gone, its less likely to get cancer. It is rare but possible with the gland left there.

It is important when finding a surgeon, how many he does per year. You do not want someone who does 20 a year. You would want a surgeon who does 20 a week.

Recovery from the surgery was not that bad, but that is a relative statement.

hope this helps.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Well I am not a brave lady so I chose RAI.

Can't you put your animals in another room and let your husband take care of them and their needs.

Recoup time away from work probably is the same for surgery and RAI.

I had two dogs. Had them sleep in the wash room. Wore throw away gloves to put their food in their bowls, set the bow down and ran like .....
The same with letting them out side and back in.

You will make the best choice for you and your life style. Its not an easy one but its no biggie either for it has to be made.

Oh by the way they say that RAI seeks out cancer and kills it. But I would imagine that would depend on the cancer and strength of RAI dose.

Good luck.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I too am choosing RAI and I have a animals and a son. Hubby will look after them. We will likely send the dog to daycare for the first few days. The cats will just have to stay out of my room

I am going for mine after my trip in February...as long as I haven't gone into remission by then...but I am highly doubtful that will happenn


----------



## cbramsey (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, now I am freaking out a little bit.

I was diagnosed in June of 2009 with Graves, was on 10mg of Methimazole for 9 months, leves got to normal but quickly went Hyper again. I am assuming based on previous conversations that the RAI treatment will be my next course of action.

I am seeing here that many of you are talking about being away from kids, pets and people for long periods of time. How long do you have to isolate yourself and from who. I was told originally that 24-48 hours from small childrend and pregnant or breastfeeding mothers was all I would need to be concerned with.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had 2 young boys in then house and opted for surgery as not to expose them or my husband to any radiation.

Six years post op I can say I made the right decision. A bonus to surgery is immediate hypothyroidism and you can get to work calibrating your replacement meds without the up's and downs of a slowly dying thyroid.


----------



## Chase (Dec 10, 2010)

I, too, am choosing surgery. I think I must have a great doc, because he was on board with it from the get-go. My thyroid is almost double the size of a normal one, so that justifies removal, I think. From what I see of a lot of posts on here, endos are not too keen on removal right away. Surgery is always a risk. Something cutting into the human body is not a normal thing to occur. However, from everything I have read and seen, I have complete confidence in the process. RAI was not an option for me because it would not shrink the swelling in my throat.

Also for me, my opinion is if it doesn't work, get it out. As long as there is an alternative to replace what I will lose, I'm game for it. Cartilage in knees that are broken in half? Remove it and shoot some synthetic stuff in there! Thyroid on the lam? Get it out and give me meds. I have a life to live. However, and I can't stress this enough, what is a good solution for me may not be a good solution for you. Bug your docs some more until you get an answer that puts your mind at ease.

Think of it this way - if you were buying a car and you had questions about that car, you'd be calling the dealership until you got the answer that satisfied you, right? This is thyroid shoppipng. It's no different. There are pretty much three solutions - meds, radiation, and removal. We're all going to fall into one of those categories. But one thing I have learned is that the category you fall into is 90% up to you. I am so tired of my life being put on hold (yet life just keeps chugging along whether I'm aboard the train or not). I am being as aggressive as possible in my treatment track because I have things to do.

And yes, you're looking at time off work for recovery (about two weeks, give or take, from what I'm seeing). Check with your work, though. I didn't know this, but I have actual sick days I've never used. Turns out I had around 14 weeks of sick days and about another 34 half days. So, you may want to look into that.

Call your doc and get his or her advice. Then call another for a second opinion. You're going to be your own best advocate in all of this. And read, read, read. Take some things with the grain of salt. Take others at face value. Education is going to be your best weapon in dealing with this. Most of all, be positive. We're all in this together.


----------



## cbramsey (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Chase, fortunately I am not dealing with the swelling so the RAI is an option for me. I am going to my third Endo today in two different states. So far both of the first two have said that RAI is their recommendation and that surgery should be a last resort in my case. I have even directed them to these boards and let them see the information I am seeing out there. They agreed that surgery is the best option for some and like you said, they told me it is entirely my decision. Apparently, the doctor I am seeing today deals almost exclusively with Graves' patients, so I am hoping to get some more good advice. I wish I had found this board 18 months ago when I was first diagnosed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lynng1835 said:


> I'm not sure the best option. I have 5 cats and not sure what to do with them or my husband if I do the radioactive iodine...and for how long? I need to go to work? What about that?
> 
> Should I just do the surgery and get it over with?


I personally think surgery is best, mainly to have it sent to pathology to check for cancer.

Also, some of us have to have more than one RAI. I had to have 3 RAI. This was many years ago and I was never offered the option of surgery. I will never know if I had cancer or not.

If you do RAI, you do have to sequester yourself for a certain period of time.

Lots to think about here.


----------



## cbramsey (Jan 3, 2011)

Just got back from the endo and here are my numbers

T3 Uptake - 40.3
T4 - 16.8
Free T4 - 2.92
TSH - <0.1
Free T3 - 12.1

The new endo wants to try a regimen of Methimazole starting with 40 mg a day. He went over all the options and even said if he were me he might opt for the RAI instead of meds and that it was my choice.

Any thoughts on this.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

cbramsey said:


> Just got back from the endo and here are my numbers
> 
> T3 Uptake - 40.3
> T4 - 16.8
> ...


Interesting that your T3 uptake appears high with hyper as mine was just really high too except my other labs were all hypo.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cbramsey said:


> Just got back from the endo and here are my numbers
> 
> T3 Uptake - 40.3
> T4 - 16.8
> ...


Wish we had ranges. Different labs use different ranges. YOur T3 uptake looks high but I cannot ascertain w/o ranges.

It is your choice and you must do what you think is the best for you given your circumstances. That's the bottom line here. And we will support your decision whatever it is.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I had to just go with my gut reaction which was surgery. The docs did not recommend it, but when I told them clearly what I wanted and why, they listened to me. I knew my body could not handle the radiation and was not willing to deal with the long slow death of my gland and possibly several treatments. Time off work is different for everyone. If you don't have sick time, FMLA is an option. Find out if you have short term disability to help cover your expenses while you are out of work.


----------

